# The Hunt for Reds in October



## BloodStripe (Oct 19, 2014)

http://mobil.svd.se/c.jsp;jsessioni....svd.se/?service=mobile&amp;articleId=4023427

Russian sub sends emergency signal back to Russia. Russia claims the have no subs in the vicinity.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://mobil.svd.se/c.jsp;jsessionid=F9023EB122C6F301CE0D240A73FFB6CF.sonny4?cid=25968641&rssId=&item=http://www.svd.se/?service=mobile&amp;articleId=4023427
> 
> Russian sub sends emergency signal back to Russia. Russia claims the have no subs in the vicinity.


I hope they all fucking drown and the Swedes pull it to the surface.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm sure they just want to live in Montana, marry a round American woman, and raise bunny rabbits.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://mobil.svd.se/c.jsp;jsessionid=F9023EB122C6F301CE0D240A73FFB6CF.sonny4?cid=25968641&rssId=&item=http://www.svd.se/?service=mobile&amp;articleId=4023427
> 
> Russian sub sends emergency signal back to Russia. Russia claims the have no subs in the vicinity.



The link is in Swedish... Come on buddy post English links.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2014)

I want to see footage of the Swedes dropping depth charges on those fuckers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm sure they just want to live in Montana, marry a round American woman, and raise bunny rabbits.



.....and buy a recreational vehicle, and travel state to state.

It's prolly just Stellan Skarsgard running away from his errant "fish".


----------



## policemedic (Oct 19, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> .....and buy a recreational vehicle, and travel state to state.
> 
> It's prolly just Stellan Skarsgard running away from his errant "fish".



No papers. State to state.


----------



## Dame (Oct 19, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> The link is in Swedish... Come on buddy post English links.


Updated at 17:50, 19 October 2014
*SvD can reveal* startling new information. This applies to events that occurred before and during the ongoing submarine reconnaissance.

The new data comes from the Swedish signals intelligence. Such are conducted by the National Defence Radio Establishment (FRA) and the various units of the Armed Forces, such as Navy ships.

Officially launched the submarine on the search Kanholmsfjärden by optical observation. That is, a person saw a subject. The Navy could quickly rule out that it was some kind of animal or natural phenomenon. It was instead a "human made object," according to SvD's sources. In plain Swedish, it is about a submersible, or a mini-submarine or even a larger submarine.
But what has also come to light - there is top-secret technical information pointing to a specific country: Russia.

*On Thursday,* October 16, before the submarine alarm, the Swedish signal intelligence intercepted  a radio conversation in Russian. What is unusual about the conversation that took place in the evening was that it was broadcast on a particular radio frequency. It is an emergency channel, used by Russia. Approximately 14 hours later, at noon on Friday 17 October, an alien craft in the heavily trafficked Kanholmsfjärden discovered a submarine and the search began.

That evening signal detection again intercepted interesting radio traffic. It was at 2200. But this time it was encrypted traffic. Encryption is used to prevent outsiders access to the content.

But even encrypted radio transmissions are sound and signal can determine where the sender and recipient are located geographically. The scanners showed that the transmitter was in the vicinity of Kanholmfjärden. In the other direction the traffic went from a transmitter that also could relay <--(my translation of the word "pejlas") in: the sender is in the Russian enclave of Kaliningrad.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 19, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> The link is in Swedish... Come on buddy post English links.



Sorry, i thought it would auto translate.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world/mystery-deepens-over-reported-russian-sub-in-sweden/ar-BB9ZS2x

MSN article is in English.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2014)

> "There have been no irregular situations and, even less so, accidents involving Russian naval vessels," the Russian defence ministry said in a statement.



Swedish military command agreed with the Russian defence ministry statement, declared the submarine a likely ISIS vessel, and have started dropping depth charges.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2014)

Ya'll just had to bring up Tim Curry again.


----------



## mkhs (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.forsvarsmakten.se/siteassets/6-aktuellt/bild1.jpg

Highres photo released to the public, taken a few days ago. Intelligence operation continuesas we speak and is at the moment concentrated further south and the area has been sealed off with all civilian ships told to stay outside the perimeter.


----------



## Dame (Oct 20, 2014)

Er, they only have one?



> Speculation has been rife over the origin of the vessel, with a Swedish media report suggesting that it might be a Russian U-boat -- a claim dismissed by Sweden's military.
> 
> Russia instead pointed the finger at the Netherlands, saying that the mystery submarine may be Dutch. That claim was met with a swift denial from the Hague which said *its submarine* was "not involved".


 (bold added)
http://news.yahoo.com/mystery-deepens-over-reported-russian-sub-sweden-151454396.html


----------



## Grunt (Oct 20, 2014)

Rambo...what mean "expendable"?....


----------



## RetPara (Oct 20, 2014)

Forget the depth charges -  high energy sonar pings can be worse.....


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2014)

Sink it and see if Russia reacts.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 20, 2014)

Was a Russian sub found a number of years ago in Swedish waters?


----------



## mkhs (Oct 20, 2014)

RetPara said:


> Was a Russian sub found a number of years ago in Swedish waters?



Yes.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_submarine_S-363


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2014)

http://images.hammacher.com/PopWindows/Default.aspx?uq=z11990&rnd=1413824211433


----------



## mkhs (Oct 20, 2014)

OPSEC is in full effect for obvious reasons. Civilian ships are now allowed in the area but a nofly zone is still active. A little while ago media reported that they've been fed desinformation concerning the locations of the sightings of suspected foreign underwater activity. Serves its purpose since obviously the foreign power has the same access to these channels. More as it develops!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 20, 2014)

Hitting the "mainstream media"

*Swedish submarine hunt sends Cold War chill across Baltic Sea region*
http://www.startribune.com/world/279761122.html


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 20, 2014)

policemedic said:


> No papers. State to state.



No papers; state to state. 
Maybe I should get two wives then.
Oh, at least.


----------



## Queeg (Oct 20, 2014)

"We shail into hishtory."


----------



## Gunz (Oct 21, 2014)

The Vilnius Schoolmaster kind of dribbles a bit in the wardroom. Ever notice that? Looks like a drool is immiment from that lower ramp. Excuse me Captain but I think it would've been best if you hadn't sent that letter...and I do believe napkins are standard issue in the Commie navy.


----------



## mkhs (Oct 21, 2014)

Okay so here's a breakdown of what's been going on. All following information is now public.

For some time now we've seen an increase in russian activity in the Baltic Sea, most of it is classified and has not warranted an operation of this magnitude. The reason why the shit hit the fan this time (so to speak) is due to a combination of both HUMINT and SIGINT. As the operation progressed more observations were made that formed a pattern and let us to believe that foreign underwater activity is or has been underway in swedish waters. As long as this pattern continues so will the operation.

What's important to know is that officially this is not deemed a submarine hunt with all that definition entails. Also no foreign power has officially been marked a suspect if you will. Due to severe downsizing we lack the proper equipment to conduct a full on submarine hunt, this is an intelligence operation.

With that said, should a submarine be located within swedish waters it will be forced to surface with any means necessary. The chances of that happening however are very low, statistically speaking and due to limited capabilities.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 21, 2014)

I say you can't trust the Russians.  Maybe that's old-school Cold War thinking, but I still believe it.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 21, 2014)

0699 said:


> I say you can't trust the Russians.  Maybe that's old-school Cold War thinking, but I still believe it.


 
It may be "old school thinking", but it falls in line with Vlad's old school ways.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 21, 2014)

Old school doesn't mean outdated. It's always been true to varying degrees.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 21, 2014)

0699 said:


> I say you can't trust the Russians.  Maybe that's old-school Cold War thinking, but I still believe it.


I've met a few good Russians in my short life, snd all of them had zero desire to go back to the motherland.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 21, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I've met a few good Russians in my short life, snd all of them had zero desire to go back to the motherland.


 
I am not referring to people of Russian heritage.  I'm talking about *THE RUSSIANS*.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 21, 2014)

0699 said:


> I am not referring to people of Russian heritage.  I'm talking about *THE RUSSIANS*.


They were Russians. Born and raised.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 21, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> They were Russians. Born and raised.


 
Never mind.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Rapid (Oct 22, 2014)

"Sweden looking for submarine in G4, G6 and C2"


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 4, 2014)

https://www.usnwc.edu/getattachment...9e30a5597cd/Kamikazes--The-Soviet-Legacy.aspx

The information is ~30 years old, but former Soviet Navy officer Maksim Y. Tokarev paper is a great read about Russian maritime tactics, especially in regards to attacking the US Naval Fleet.

Additional information:
http://www.informationdissemination.net/2014/10/deception-and-backfire-bomber.html


----------

